# PLAYOFFS – Round 1, Game 2: #8 Warriors (1) @ #1 Mavericks (0)



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

@









*#8 Golden State Warriors* (1) 
@
*#1 Dallas Mavericks* (0)

























Dallas, Texas
Wednesday, April 25, 2007
6:30 pm PST​








*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







PG – Baron Davis







SG – Monta Ellis







C – Al Harrington







SF – Jason Richardson







PF – Stephen Jackson​ 
*Mavs*:







PG – Jason Terry







SG – Devean George 







C – Erick Dampier 







SF – Josh Howard







PF – Dirk Nowitzki​ 
*Series Results:* 
*Game 1:* Warriors 97, Mavs 85 
*Game 2:* 
*Game 3:* Friday, April 27, 7:30pm PST, Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA
*Game 4:* Sunday, April 29, 7:00pm PST, Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA
*Game 5:* (if necessary): Tuesday, May 1, TBD, American Airlines Arena, Dallas, TX
*Game 6:* (if necessary): Thursday, May 3, TBD, Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA
*Game 7:* (if necessary): Saturday, May 5, TBD, American Airlines Arena, Dallas, TX​


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

DAMN! i will be at skool AGAIN when the game is on...

if the Warriors win this game...i will go CRAZYYY!

I wonder what mavs fans will say if we win again...


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

i voted no, cuz the mavs went down two last year to the rockets and go to the chip. so i think avery will let people know when it's do or die...however! it is a very important game, because the warriors are great at home. i don't think dallas can win both games in the oracle. i guess we'll see how hard they play. they will tell us if it's do or die. oh man i'm excited tho.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Alright folks. I'm going to hang out here for the playoffs. Am I a true fan? No. But with my team sucking donkey balls, I need someone to root for. I sure as heck am not going to pull for the mavs, spurs, or suns. And I'm a northren Cali native. So now I'm an honorary warriors fan and would love nothing more than to see them pull the upset of a decade vs the mavs!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Grrr I get so angry at bay natives who start rooting for the Lakers.

it's not do or die for the Mavs b/c they're a great team and it's a 7 game series not 5 anymore. Expect a fired up team that's had a couple days of good yelling at from Avery (we had him here so we know how he can be) and they're gonna come out intense. Dirk will get established early, we need some easy buckets and a bigger contribution from J-Rich to keep it close during the early onslaught.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

essbee said:


> Grrr I get so angry at bay natives who start rooting for the Lakers.


lol too bad. Lakers are my 2nd team because there's no other team I'd rather cheer on when I can't see the Dubs play (which is most of the year).

Go Dubs. Show the world what we've got tonight again.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

****....i really hope the Warriors sweep


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> ****....i really hope the Warriors sweep


Mad because your team couldn't do their job the entire season?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Yoyo said:


> lol too bad. Lakers are my 2nd team because there's no other team I'd rather cheer on when I can't see the Dubs play (which is most of the year).
> 
> Go Dubs. Show the world what we've got tonight again.


Traitor!!!

Lol I always laugh at the fact that when people pick a socal team they don't pick the clippers. I mean it's not proximity, they play in the same home building as the Lakers. So could it be... the fact that they're one of the winningest teams in history? lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey guys, from a wolves fan really needing a team to root for in the playoffs wanted to say good luck, watched as the GS boys have been on a tear lately and its great to see you one game up on Dallas, and back in the playoffs for that matter
Here's to making it 2-0 :cheers: 

and yes i realize the GS bandwagon is huge now, but hey thats a compliment remember lol.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

essbee said:


> Traitor!!!
> 
> Lol I always laugh at the fact that when people pick a socal team they don't pick the clippers.


lol, the Warriors have been my favorite team for so many years so I find your "traitor" argument hiliarious. So many Warrior fans dislike the Lakers blindly. I don't know of many Laker fans hating the Warriors; in fact, most that I know here are cheering for the Warriors in this series. So why so much hate the other way around? I used to cheer against the Lakers all the time but I can say I like the Lakers now.

As for the Mavs game itself, I'm not even going to talk about how the refs interfered in the game with foul calls breaking our momentum and the T's. We better show the Mavs a true home court advantage when we play Games 3 and 4.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Little thing I made.

Feel free to use as an avatar.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Yoyo....and this whole time, a Warriors fan going to UCLA...I swore you were my little brother, following in my footsteps. Then you come out of the closet: a Lakers fan. 

I'm with essbee - actually, I've been in SoCal for the better part of 13 years, and my #2 team has been the Clippers. A FAR #2 at that. Ironic, but living here, I've had a hate for most teams I haven't been able to shake: Dodgers, Angels, Lakers, and of course the $C Trojans. 

Enough distraction - what a frustrating game to watch tonight, eh? Say what you will about the officiating, the one quality of this team (outside of Stephen Jackson) has been, for the most part, the non-moaning by our players on calls, as bad as they may have been sometimes. Tonight, the Warriors reminded me of those Sacramento Kings teams of a few years ago that would ***** and moan about every damn whistle. Embarrassing. W's have got to be a WHOLE lot tougher mentally, not cry about calls.

Other issues:
- settling for too many perimeter shots - bad shots at that. Our outside shots in Game 1 were a result of penetration and kick outs. Tonight, we tried too much 1-on-1 crap and took poor shots. 
- turnovers. You're not going to win any playoff game turning the ball over 24 times.​At least we were decent at free throw shooting. Granted, the disparity between the number the Mavs took vs. the Warriors would put me into Baron Davis/Stephen Jackson territory, so I'm not going to elaborate on it, but the W's hit a good clip - an important factor in playoff success. Simple, but you've gotta do it. W's did - shooting 23/27.

And another thought - much has been made about Avery's going small in Game 1 versus going back to his regular line up in Game 2. Now I know the 'small ball' line up we played down the stretch helped get us into the playoffs, but having beaten the Mavs with the Baron/J-Rich/Jackson/Harrington/Biedrins starting line up before, why not go back to it? You'd make Biedrins a more effective force overall while allowing Monta be a scoring punch off the bench.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I know everybody is mad about the officiating, but we've had officiating against us all year because we're an unsuccessful franchise. It's the same reason the Lakers conversely have gotten great officiating help in past playoff series against teams like the T'Wolves and Kings. It's the way the NBA works. The problem is we have people whining when, even if they're not committing fouls, they're WAY the hell out of position like Pietrus was on at least 3 plays, reaching across people's bodies and **** and acting shocked we get called for fouls. You already know going into the game that Terry and Harris are punks, now just shutup and play your game. We aren't a whining team and this sure as hell isn't the time to start.

Give biedrins some minutes


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

The way Pietrus played in this game makes me want to punch him in the face. Absolutely the biggest waste of PT. Azubuike needs to move ahead of him in the depth charts.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Haha bruindre, even brothers aren't completely alike. My current target of hatred is Florida teams right now rather than SoCal teams because I'm absolutely sick of them winning everything. Besides, my hatred of SoCal teams have shifted to U$C at this time. It's not like the Warriors have any rivalry with the Lakers or anything, and I don't care enough about the MLB, NFL, or NHL to really HATE another SoCal team.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

bruindre said:


> The way Pietrus played in this game makes me want to punch him in the face. Absolutely the biggest waste of PT. Azubuike needs to move ahead of him in the depth charts.


Dude, Vic Alexander needs to move ahead of him in the ****ing depth charts. His attitude pisses me off no end. Unfortunately we have to give some people chances to rest so we have to use him.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Yoyo said:


> Haha bruindre, even brothers aren't completely alike. My current target of hatred is Florida teams right now rather than SoCal teams because I'm absolutely sick of them winning everything. Besides, my hatred of SoCal teams have shifted to U$C at this time. It's not like the Warriors have any rivalry with the Lakers or anything, and I don't care enough about the MLB, NFL, or NHL to really HATE another SoCal team.


But you haven't explained, why do you root for the Lakers and not the Clippers?


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

I get to watch a lot of Laker and Clipper games down here and it was much easier to identify with an injury-ridden Laker squad than an underachieving Clipper team. The Lakers had pieces of their starting lineup missing for the early part of the season and yet they played hard and did really well. They had Lamar and Kwame out for a long time and still played well. The same could have not have been said about the Clippers. Yes, they didn't have Cassell (and later Livingston) but it just wasn't the same. Cheering for a Laker team decimated by injuries was much easier than cheering for the Clips. 

Plus, I don't like quite a few Clippers players like Maggette and Ross. And I don't like anyone named Dunleavy.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

essbee said:


> But you haven't explained, why do you root for the Lakers and not the Clippers?


Bingo! (as Ralph Lawler would say)


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Yoyo said:


> Plus, I don't like quite a few Clippers players like Maggette and Ross. And I don't like anyone named Dunleavy.


Touché


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Yoyo said:


> I get to watch a lot of Laker and Clipper games down here and it was much easier to identify with an injury-ridden Laker squad than an underachieving Clipper team. The Lakers had pieces of their starting lineup missing for the early part of the season and yet they played hard and did really well. They had Lamar and Kwame out for a long time and still played well. The same could have not have been said about the Clippers. Yes, they didn't have Cassell (and later Livingston) but it just wasn't the same. Cheering for a Laker team decimated by injuries was much easier than cheering for the Clips.
> 
> Plus, I don't like quite a few Clippers players like Maggette and Ross. And I don't like anyone named Dunleavy.


I guess living on socal and seeing all the same games I just don't understand what you're saying.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

That's fine. I expect hate/misunderstanding from both sides. There are the Laker/Clipper fans in SoCal that wonder why I cheer on a team with such a long recent history of losing. Then there are the Warrior fans that wonder why I have a favorable view of the Lakers. And honestly, what can I say? I just do. I've already mentioned why I don't hate the Lakers. Preferring the Warriors initially just came by through the Warriors being the hometown team - the liking came later. I began a fan in 1999 and haven't looked back since. And that was NOT a logical decision, as preferences always are emotional.

Choosing what sports teams you like is fairly arbitrary anyway. My dad, as a casual NBA playoff watcher, didn't stick with a team year after year - this is what I generally do when it's the playoffs each year as the Warriors aren't exactly a playoff perennial.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

that's probably the difference then, I was born in Oakland and my family went to games all the time (same with the A's, i've been going since I was 5 to both) so I don't have any casual associations with any teams.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Perhaps, but this has no bearing on the fact that I root for the Warriors. I've watched the majority of games that I've been able to watch for the last three years and the "casual associations" I have with other teams is because I like to take sides when I am watching a game. And there are generally players and teams that I like more than others outside of the Warriors. (Same goes for college sports, with the team I root for being UCLA)


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

ok i'm gonna chime in on this socal thing. here's the biggest scoop on why i hate the lakers: when in 96 or 97 whe i started this path of warrior fandome when i watched the warriors play in the san jose arena while the future oracle was being renovated, it was great. i was 11 or 12, and my dad got me hooked. subsequently in the next 6 years of my life finishing grade school and high school at bellarmine, i got thoroughly laughed at while all these "bay area" people around me wore sacramento and laker gear and would laugh at my newly bought jamison jersey. there started a deeply set hatred towards any team that takes away fan bases from their own cities just to bandwagon the great team.

fast foward to college. i move to so cal to go to ucirvine. sporting much giants niners and warrior gear, i proudly walk the campus with my hats and arm bands and every so often my jerseys. i hated the lakers so much then that i started watching clipper games (hence my fandom for the clips). and funnily enough meeting clipper fans who feel the same way about the lakers as i do. then, my first year in college an amazing thing happens...the giants make it to the world series...only to lose to what else? the anaheim angels (now los angeles angels of anaheim). there's another hated team on my list. then when i wear black and orange, the la dodger fans hound me. there's a strike three for a so cal team. i have no knock on san diego teams...i like the chargers and am ok with the padres. and i cheer forucla because irvine is a UC also and i cheer for the UC teams since irivne won't make the dance anytime soon.

sorry...i didn't know it was going to flow like that, but in a nutshell, it's difficult for me to find a warrior fan and a laker fan in the same person because i feel that being a warrior fan you should be a little bitter towards the lakers or at least their bandwagon fans because back in high school, there were almost as manylaker jerseys at warrior home games than there were warrior jerseys and it's kind of depressing.

by the way the game was difficult to swallow. officiating was bad, but baron has to keep that composure...he's gonna receive so much flack from the media and everyone on account of his behavior. i also feel that harrington needs to step it up a bit, being one of the only players with playoff experience. i expected jrich to be a little nervous but i made a bet with my friends that he'll step it up so badly in game 3 that the league won't know what hit them...dallas will know cuz they've seen it before but jrich is and will again show why he's the soul of the warriors. expect big games from baron, jrich, and monta when they come back home. this game was painful, but like all the dallas fans said "it's a series not just one game." and look at the series...the warriors have homecourt advantage, and who expected the dubs to come back from dallas with a 1-1 series?????? it's unbelievable. just take solice in that while you lick your wounds.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

one funny thing about the lakers bandwagon fans is that san diego people who follow basketball are also all Lakers fans. Kinda hilarious since the Clippers PLAYED in San Diego, huh? What are the odds that so many folks would choose the Lakers as their team? Lol

All that needs to be said about the dedication of Socal fans and why i hate their teams is that it's the largest TV market in America and doesn't have a football team, and in fact lost both of the ones they DID have within a few years.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

meh..bout time dallas beat us...seems like the reason we loss was because of turnovers...hopefully warriors win the next game...I GET TO WATCH THE NEXT GAME!!!


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Considering how it all played out, I think this is a good loss. I expect your boys to be pumped up for game 3. Emotions will be high but hopefully Davis and Jackson will keep it in check.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Sandstorm, maybe _you_ are my younger brother on bbf.com.



The_Sandstorm said:


> subsequently in the next 6 years of my life finishing grade school and high school at bellarmine, i got thoroughly laughed at while all these "bay area" people around me wore sacramento and laker gear and would laugh at my newly bought jamison jersey. there started a deeply set hatred towards any team that takes away fan bases from their own cities just to bandwagon the great team.


Replace 'bellarmine' with 'el cerrito' and 'jamison jersey' with 'warriors parka' an that's me to the tee.



The_Sandstorm said:


> fast foward to college. i move to so cal to go to ucirvine. sporting much giants niners and warrior gear, i proudly walk the campus with my hats and arm bands and every so often my jerseys. i hated the lakers so much then that i started watching clipper games (hence my fandom for the clips). and funnily enough meeting clipper fans who feel the same way about the lakers as i do. then, my first year in college an amazing thing happens...the giants make it to the world series...only to lose to what else? the anaheim angels (now los angeles angels of anaheim). there's another hated team on my list. then when i wear black and orange, the la dodger fans hound me. there's a strike three for a so cal team. i have no knock on san diego teams...i like the chargers and am ok with the padres. and i cheer forucla because irvine is a UC also and i cheer for the UC teams since irivne won't make the dance anytime soon.


again, replace 'UCI' with 'UCLA' and 'giants' with 'A's' and you've got me pegged again. (oh, and minus the part about not making the dance...) I did dawn the Giants gear when going to Game 6 of that World Series, and between that Series and the rivalry with the A's, I think my hatred for the Angels far exceeds any disdain for the Dodgers.



The_Sandstorm said:


> by the way the game was difficult to swallow. officiating was bad, but baron has to keep that composure...he's gonna receive so much flack from the media and everyone on account of his behavior. i also feel that harrington needs to step it up a bit, being one of the only players with playoff experience. i expected jrich to be a little nervous but i made a bet with my friends that he'll step it up so badly in game 3 that the league won't know what hit them...dallas will know cuz they've seen it before but jrich is and will again show why he's the soul of the warriors. expect big games from baron, jrich, and monta when they come back home. this game was painful, but like all the dallas fans said "it's a series not just one game." and look at the series...the warriors have homecourt advantage, and who expected the dubs to come back from dallas with a 1-1 series?????? it's unbelievable. just take solice in that while you lick your wounds.


Al does need to step it up. I think switching his defensive assignment between Dirk, Dampier, and Diop has him spent. He's gotta play big on both sides of the court. I'm hoping a dose of the home crowd wakes Al up.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

The_Sandstorm said:


> i got thoroughly laughed at while all these "bay area" people around me wore sacramento and laker gear and would laugh at my newly bought jamison jersey. there started a deeply set hatred towards any team that takes away fan bases from their own cities just to bandwagon the great team.


Fair enough. I didn't like the Laker bandwagon/championship years myself and rooted against the Lakers most of the time. But the Lakers haven't been in the championship race for years now and have lost their bandwagon fans.


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

haha sorry yoyo i don't mean to pick on you...i just do really hate these types of fans...now that the warriors are getting some i have to admit, it' s agood thing for the warriors but it's kinda annoying me...it was a discussion on golenstateofmind also. 

i can't hate on you yoyo! when people were doggin jrich when he first came back you were one that kept faithful. i know you'll be cheering along down south while i cheer up here when jrich has a monster game back home at the oracle.

bruindre, i wish i had a golden state parka =(

is it not friday yet?!?!?! geez c'mon!!!!!

and why havn't we talked about jessica alba coming to the oracle on sunday yet??? i was talking to my friend D and i told him "jessica alba is already #1 on my list by far. how could she even improve on how high i have her." then i read on the playoff forum AND goldenstateofmind that she goes to all the warrior games when they play the lakers and she's getting courtside tix for game 4 here at the oracle. i then call back D, and say "that's how she gets higher. she was my #1 on my top 5, and now she has stomped scarlett johansson, nicole scherzinger, josie maran, and alicia keys down to take the top 5 spots. sorry, just really very surprised that j.alba has hooked me even more.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm with the Warriors for every game we play. I hope we step it up for Game 3!

Every Laker fan I know of here is cheering on the Warriors. It's nice to be able to watch games with people that want the Mavs to lose.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

new logo for the oracle.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Best. Logo. Ever.

THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

